
How Artificial Intelligence and Robots Will Radically Transform the Economy - kimsk112
http://www.newsweek.com/2016/12/09/robot-economy-artificial-intelligence-jobs-happy-ending-526467.html
======
grzm
Oh, my eyes!

Would the submitter or a mod please title-case the submission?

~~~
grzm
Thanks!

